# Finally a diecast dirty mary crazy larry charger



## bert model maker

I found this on the Dodge Charger.com forums, as a previous owner of the # 2 movie car I want to add this diecast to my collection.
http://www.supercar1.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5951 
:thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

Cool looking Car.....And a Great movie as well......Thank's for showing it,,,Bert

MOE.


----------



## bert model maker

That very picture they are showing in the add is the car that i bought back in 1977 i wish i still owned it instead of letting it go the way i did. they had 3 cars plus a mock up car. my car was also used as a camera car filming a duplicate car following it.


----------



## CorvairJim

It has to have been AT LEAST 30 years since I've seen that movie! I want to get a copy on DVD for my car movie collection. It shouldn't bee too hard to replicate the Charger from a kit (I don't really get into diecast models. I'd rather build 'em myself). Maybe it's just my monitor, but the 'yellow' car looks to have a greenish cast to me. Like I said, it's been a long time since I've seen the film, so I don't remember the actual color of the car.


----------



## bert model maker

yes it does have a greenish tint to it, in fact when I had the car repainted they were off and did not match it very well it was a very nice yellow that actually looked better but it had lost the "greenish " tint. pretty close to the sublime factory paint. the car was blue before the film crew painted over it to match all cars, they even painted the camera truck the same yellow as not to show up in the reflection from the side of the charger. if you watch the movie you can see this when you pause the DVD and look at the chrome mirror on the door of the charger.


----------



## Motorhead

Actually the color was called Citron Yella by Dodge and Curious Yellow by Plymouth. It is a very unique color that can look many different ways in all sorts of lighting. It was a color for 1970 and never offered on a '69 Charger, making the DMCL Charger quite unique.


----------



## bert model maker

The movie lights also changed the color shade at times.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Motorhead said:


> Actually the color was called Citron Yella by Dodge and Curious Yellow by Plymouth. It is a very unique color that can look many different ways in all sorts of lighting. It was a color for 1970 and never offered on a '69 Charger, making the DMCL Charger quite unique.


:thumbsup: BINGO!


----------



## Halo_819

I loved this movie and always loved this car! 
Did anyone else ever notice that edit during one of the chases when the car turns from a 1969 to a 1968 for a brief few seconds? The first time I noticed it on TV I thought I was seeing things but once I got the DVD it was confirmed. :tongue:


----------



## bert model maker

yes and if you take a look at the scene where they crash into the red pickup truck, it is a 69 UNTIL it drives into the walnut grove to fix the wheel and as the car passes the camera in a close up, look at the stripe where it says 440, you will see a 68 light in the rear quarter panel IN the stripe & fake 69 taillights. the taillights sit too high up plus no reverse lights in the pan below the bumper. I used to own car #2 in the 70's, the one badged R/T. they switched between 3 cars during the filming.


----------



## my69charger

*dirty mary crazy larry charger*

I just called Supercar Collectables and they told me they are not going to make the Charger from the movie dirty mary crazy larry. I asked why because I preordered 3 cars. They said they couldn't get licensing to do it. Really sucks. I was counting on having the car for my collection. I guess I will just have to make my own. Just letting everyone know.


----------



## bert model maker

I Know, what a shame. I was talking to Jim at super car and he said they had it on hold because of licensing. I OWNED the # 2 movie charger in 1977 and let it go in 1979. & still have a few parts off the car. Mine was the charger that had the R/T emblem on the front & rear of the car. I WAS the last owner of THAT Car & too bad I couldn't authorize something. but the ex wife totaled it 2 years after i had the body work & mechanics repaired.


----------

